# What are some good anthro/furry books? Fantasy or science fiction preferred, but open to new ideas!



## Zel_____ (May 28, 2017)

I finally finished reading "Theta" by Sasya Fox like three  years after getting it (saw an ad on FA and the first half of the book was free, and it was good enough to buy the second half from Google for only $2). It was surprisingly good. And it was also surprisingly enjoyable to read about a world with animal people, even if some of the characters were clearly edgy high-school Fursonas. 

Basically, I love reading, but haven't encountered many furry books. This was my first, and I'm genuinely interested in more. 

The few other times I've browsed furry books they've been adult, or gay, or gay adult. To be clear, I'm not against those subjects in the slightest, but they're not my first pick when it comes to reading material (but maybe my mind could be changed on that). Theta was science fiction and focused mostly on a kind of adventure story of technical intrigue and political mystery. I actually still don't fully get it, to be honest. But I'd love to see how other authors handle the furry genre, especially for fantasy and science fiction. 

Regular fiction could be fine if the story is good. And same goes for adult stuff. I'm mostly interested in the story and the characters, especially if anything is new or interesting about a world of animal people that would be different from our world. 

Thanks for any recommendations!


----------



## Zel_____ (May 28, 2017)

Oh also, e-book preferred, as I'm traveling and reading from my phone!


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (May 30, 2017)

i welcome readers for my comic series i have it on multiple sites 
 on Fa here Artwork Gallery for NIGHTMAREw0lf -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
on da Knights chronicles comic by n1ghtmar37 on DeviantArt
tapas Knights chronicles | Tapas
comic fury knights-chronicles.thecomicseries.com: Knights Chronicles - C1page14
and webtoons www.webtoons.com: Knights Chronicles

more will come ass soon as i upload them


----------



## Eleven-lyc (May 30, 2017)

I was asking myself this exact same question almost exactly a year ago. The Redwall series (Brian Jacques) seems to be almost universally popular. There's another series as well that I think deserves similar attention, and that's the Sholan Alliance series (Lisanne Norman). That's the series I'm reading through currently, and is a sci-fi one. It started back in the late 80s I think, and is still going today, though the books are only very gradually released. I think some have said it doesn't start out too well, but gets very good pretty quickly. There's also the classic The Call of the Wild (Jack London) and its (I think) sequel, White Fang. I've also recently heard of the novel "A Long Way to A Small Angry Planet" from a friend, which is another sci-fi one and looks pretty interesting.
There's a few threads that have been posted regarding favorite furry novels, althouth they're a little old, one of which I originally looked at to search for good furry-related books. They may be worth a look through. I think the one I looked at was here — <//forums.furaffinity.net/threads/what-are-your-favourite-furry-related-books.18666/>, or it might've been this one — <//forums.furaffinity.net/threads/any-good-anthro-books.1527471/>. The one here also seems to be good — <//forums.furaffinity.net/threads/furry-books.1184485/>. Happy hunting!


----------



## It'sBlitz (May 30, 2017)

idk, I was wondering the same thing


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 1, 2017)

Don't know any books tbh, but if you're ever in the mood for COMIC books Blacksad, The Autumnlands and Monstress are all good choices :3


----------



## Matthew Wolfbane (Jun 4, 2017)

Blacksad, also highly recommended.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Jun 4, 2017)

www.goodreads.com: MYRE - Chronicles of Yria (Chronicles of Yria: Book 1)


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jun 5, 2017)

All good suggestions but you simply can't miss Summerhill by Kevin Frane, it's one of the best furry books I've ever read!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 6, 2017)

Andrew Swann's Moreau series, if you're into sci-fi noir.


----------



## SciPhiFox (Aug 10, 2017)

Books by Ted R. Blasingame are pretty good. Also his books are available for free as ebooks on his website.
My favorite was The Chronicles of Furmankind (Used to be called Sunset of Furmankind).
Also his Blue Horizon series was also quite good.
From other authors, I quite liked a few books called Changes, Argo, and War Dog and Marginalized Populations. These three are more like short stories or collections of short stories, though.


----------



## silver0322 (Aug 21, 2017)

Sunset of furmankind is really good. its available on the kindle.


----------



## furvoreite (Aug 25, 2017)

If you like bats or rats, I really recommend The Underland Chronicles - it's both fantasy and sci-fi. Basically, it's about an underground society made up of a mixture of humans and oversized anthropomorphic animals.


----------



## Ruby Silvertail (Aug 25, 2017)

It's not really a book. It's more of a web series but it's really good. It's called tails from the blind pig. Here's a link to a place u should start. 
transform.to: Tales from the Blind Pig - INTRODUCTION


----------



## raaky-draws (Sep 1, 2017)

Timothy Zahn often has cool aliens in his books. He's a mainstream sci-fi novelist. He wrote the 'Thrawn' series for the Star Wars expanded universe, but has a lot of cool original work too. I really liked _Night Train to Rigel_. The main character is a human, but I remember some of the side characters are furry types. Quadrail series - Wikipedia


----------



## Moopsnotmoors (Sep 2, 2017)

Frontier is a sci-fi, though it's not a e-book it is free
Artwork Gallery for maggot-mosh-pit -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Craivolk (Sep 20, 2017)

You could try reading _Prophecy of the Starnik_ (link posted below). It's not an official book, rather a story a guy named The Falconwolf posted on fan fiction.  It's a good read... it does have a few grammar issues from time to time and a few plot holes, but don't let that discourage you, it is still worth the read!

The story is a 7 part series and is over 1.7 million words. The first one of the series starts rather slow, but speeds up by part 2 and really gets going by part 3. (Part 3, 4, and 7 being my favorites)

The order goes: Prophecy of the Starnik, Return of the Starnik,  Demons of the Starnik,  Children of the Starnik,  A Twist in the Starnik's Past, Secrets of the Starnik, and Descendents of the Starnik.

*Authors description:* "3000 years ago,  humanity wages war against another species,  to this day,  that war still ensues, in both fiction and reality.  This is a story of two unlikely species meeting and discovering not only that they possess foretold abilities, but they have started and share a great destiny.  But will they follow it? "

www.fanfiction.net/s/9456163/1/Prophecy-of-the-Starnik


----------



## origamifan (Oct 27, 2017)

Yeah, I also recommend you Myre:Chronicles of yria despite the small beefs I have with one of the authors. The dialogues are kinda "meh" but the landscapes are really awe-inspiring. And I can't wait for the second tome which will also have a leitmotiv.


Ashwolves5 said:


> View attachment 19262 www.goodreads.com: MYRE - Chronicles of Yria (Chronicles of Yria: Book 1)


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 27, 2017)

Check out 'Scurry', its really good, its a comic book series!


----------



## Vicenti (Nov 3, 2017)

The Sparrow (novel) - Wikipedia

Philosophical / theological sci-fi with decidedly "furry" aliens. Mature and respectful handling of themes and viewpoints. 
Sequel is an even "furrier" experience - both are highly recommended.


----------

